# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  Shooting energy blasts? (DON'T LAUGH.)

## vyral

YES, I KNOW, I WATCH TOO MUCH ANIME. TT_TT getting past that fact...
as I explained in my previous post (making this my 2nd post, woot  :boogie:  ) when I obtain lucidity in a dream, it's often caused by a nightmarish scene in which all my options are taken away and/or I'm trapped somewhere by some random pursuer. I panic and end up spontaneously making up new options such as flying out of reach. After I do this I realize that it should have been impossible and that this means I'm in a dream (usually accompanied by an obnoxiously loud and dramatic declaration of this fact). 
In the dream I had about an hour ago, I had an experience where I was running through a blank white maze-like building full of white doors and curtains. Being chased by a creepy little girl in a white dress who wanted to play "tag" and kept making a bajillion clones of herself that kept appearing EVERYWHERE. >_>; I was running through a hallway full of these heavy white curtains that seemed to slow me down but had no effect on her. I entered into a wider room and realized that her little clones were coming from all sides and I was trapped. When they came into the room I saw some of my friends coming from somewhere else. They didn't say anything I could comprehend but when I saw them I just was compelled to lift off the ground and fly out of reach. I then realized I was in a lucid dream (-insert obnoxious declaration here-). I "stumbled" a little as I was trying to remain in the right mindset. I came back down to the floor for long enough that she tried to grab my arm. I got overconfident and tried to pull off something outrageous of course. (for a 15 year old who is a total N00B at this XD) I put my arms out and tried to shoot an energy blast like I'd seen on a TV show before I went to bed.
...I had no idea how.
so, it didn't work, and I got really embarassed OF COURSE. I kicked her backwards (really far I might add, even though it felt like I wasn't able to kick with that much force o.O) and retreated back out of reach. I noticed that she tried to fly up as well, and started to at first, but wavered and fell just as I do sometimes. I realized afterwards that I caused her to fall by expecting her not to be able to fly. I had a little "HA-HA!" moment, but I ended up unintentionally waking up. grrr -.- 
I really wanted to experiment with what I could do, and I don't know when my next lucid dream is going to happen! -.- I'm not sure if I woke up because I was concentrating too hard or because it was really late. (which it was...11:30am to be exact o.O)
But has anyone else tried to do something like this before and had trouble with it? Will I be able to eventually? I thought about "training" to be able to pull off naruto jutsu's and stuff in my dreams LOL.
(...any anime fans?.......c'mon.)

----------


## topten35

About a week or two ago or just recently I had a dream where i was shooting red lazers out of my eyes and they were blowing things up.  Every now and then i have dreams where i can spray webs out of my wrists like spiderman, just a few days ago in my dream i invented something called a spidyplane, where i was flying a small plane made of spider webs and i can make it disappear at will.

----------


## Dizko

Dream control is not about training, however gaining knowledge over time will lead to better control. However because it is only knowledge that is required, anyone has the potential to gain ultimate dream control straight away.

This knowledge is knowing that shooting an energy blast (even in a dream) is impossible, simply because, there are no energy blasts in dreams. There is nothing in dreams, only thoughts. Thoughts are easily controllable. Understand that the energy blast you see, or want to see, in your dream is only a thought. 

For a better explanation:

Click Here

----------


## vyral

that was...odd lol XD but thanks, I'll try that? xD

----------


## Dizko

> that was...odd lol XD but thanks, I'll try that? xD



Never seen the matrix? :O

Its the ultimate lucid dream movie ^^

----------


## vyral

I are deprived child ;.;

----------


## Dizko

> I are deprived child ;.;



Yep well you gotta watch it =]

----------


## Sylph

> (usually accompanied by an obnoxiously loud and dramatic declaration of this fact).



LOL! Happens to me a lot, too.  ::D: 

Like Dizko said, it's all in the mind. All you need to do is to _know_ that because it's a dream there's no reason not to work. I've learned that I can pretty much do anything just by wanting to do it. I don't even have to want it very hard, I just inform my brain that next dream I'd like to try this or that.
At least for simpler things that's been working quite well. I have yet to try energy blasts or spell-casting, but just today I tried putting my hand trough a glass and it worked. It was the weirdest, coolest thing ever.  :smiley:

----------


## spockman

The time I had the most control over a dream, (and subseqeuntaly 'Flew Nina Style' check my signature,) was when I did anime type things. Specifically DBZ which I used to be a fan of at the time. Not any more. At any rate, I went super-saiyen, flew with ease, cast kami-kami-has and crap. the reason I did it so easily and naturally was because I actually turned the dream into an anime cartoon. I obtained lucidity, was all like, 'I want to enter an anime' and did so. It made DC way easier for this reason...

Generally, DC is hard because we relate what we do in the dream world to the physical laws of our reality. If we change it to an anime world we will relate our potential to the laws in anime cartoons which are much less limited. Make sense?

Try converting the world type. Plus, it's really fun to be a cartoon!

----------


## ninja9578

This post made me think of something like this:


I think I've done that, the way I did it was imagining that I was statically charged and that my charge would shoot out into the nearest object.

----------


## Xibran123

Yeah dude. I remember when I got lucid one of my goals was to throw a kamehameha wave. I focused my energy and I started getting buff and blue electricity was wrapping around my whole body and I could feel the earth splitting. But then when i screamed out "KAMEHAMEHA!!!" I lost lucidity.  :tongue2:

----------


## ForgottenDream

> I are deprived child ;.;



yeah, you definitely gotta watch the matrix. like everyone has said before me, it's just a dream, and there is no energy blast, just your imagination.

----------


## Shift

It took me some practice to do this, here are some parts of my DJ:





> The first time:
> There is a thumb, a bunch of three fingers, and then another bunch of three fingers. I get a little alarmed, but realize it is a dream. Hah, I knew it! I say, excited. This is a dream, thats why! He keeps walking up, and I turn around to look at Her. The staircase is very dark and sort of creepy, and when I turn around she is wearing this glowing white dress like something from the Ring or whatever. I get nervous, so I tell myself to ignore her. I walk up behind him and try to concentrate on his back, but I keep finding my mind drifting back to her. At the top of the stairs a few seconds later, I think of my dream tasks and remember that I want to shoot power balls. So I take my arm back, launch it forward, and a ball of light shoots out of it and into the wall. It is pure white, and not an actual ball. Instead it is like light is lining the inside of my palm on my right hand, and that that is glowing. It doesnt do any damage to the wall, just explodes itself on impact. I get thrilled and throw two more, the third one is bigger and more spherical. I keep finding my thoughts drifting to scary things, and in my sort of low lucidity, I wake myself up, pleased with the results of the experiment.



And then:




> I know its a dream now though, and Im excited but have low lucidity and I feel awkward having a lucid around these people I know so well (low lucidity interference). I want to practice more on throwing energy balls, so I grab X and ask him if he wants to see something awesome. Like DragonBall Z style, since we used to watch it all of the time together. So I push X against this wall and stand a few feet away from him. I hold my palm out and look at it, concentrating. I think about how last time it was simply a bright white light in my palm at first, and the same thing happens. I start concentrating on the shape of it in my palm, and it becomes more spherical. Its not solid though, its like moving purple plasma strings that are glowing brightly and moving about like they have a mind of their own in their spherical shape. I get it brighter and brighter, and bigger and bigger. I prepare to throw it, thinking about how last time nothing blew up, and as this happens I lose lucidity. I did throw it at him, but once again it just dispersed on contact.



So yea, you're not alone. I need some more practice, too. Maybe I should start watching those anime shows again and help get me in the mindframe that Energy Blasts = Huge explosions haha

----------


## Pastulio_

I've done a kamehameha before. I had my hands behind me trying to start one, but nothing was happening. I thought to myself, "Wow, I can feel the energy building up!" even though nothing was really happening. After thinking this though, the energy really did start building up, and I kamehamehad a dude. ::D:  So the moral of this story is it sometimes works to "fool yourself" into thinking that something is happening to get more control.

And watch The Matrix!

----------


## zezu

there are many ways of doing this although i have never done it properly when i try i end up chucking tablet boxes at ppl (dont ask not even i know)

try hovering abit above ground and start with a fire then throw pieces of it around then move onto energy waves or w/e

ive never done this so i dunno if this will work lol

----------


## vyral

LOL I thought of dbz too XD Thanks for all the suggestions/experiences guys xD
btw...2 lucid dreams in a row? WUT?!  ::shock::  that never happened to me before... :tongue2:  well...even though I lost it :/ I was doing something else at the time and didn't remember to try this. Next time >.<

----------


## Dizko

Yea to further explain what I've tried to say, I made a guide about it. Check my signature. =]

----------


## Shift

> LOL I thought of dbz too XD Thanks for all the suggestions/experiences guys xD
> btw...2 lucid dreams in a row? WUT?!  that never happened to me before... well...even though I lost it :/ I was doing something else at the time and didn't remember to try this. Next time >.<



I'm not sure if you're referring to mine or not. Mine didn't happen in a row, a few nights apart, but if you DEILD you can chain WILD or DILD, and I've chained 4 DILDs in a row before!

----------


## acillis

i used energy in alot of ways in my lucid dreams!
kamehameha is one hard energy move to pull off, i mainly use light energy as a blast

----------


## craig

Have had quite a few, similiar. I found that I could absorb symbolic energy though electrical sources,(wall outlets and eventully power lines). This could also bring me back from almost waking, deeper into the dream. Talk about a rush. This has to done in moderation though.

----------


## mustbe18

I've been able to do a little bit of airbending like in the anime but all it turned out to be was a pathetic little tornado that was useliss  :Sad:

----------


## ShadowmanX

> This post made me think of something like this:
> 
> 
> I think I've done that, the way I did it was imagining that I was statically charged and that my charge would shoot out into the nearest object.



That reminds me of my 3rd Lucid, about 2 weeks ago, i put my hand up at the sky and let out an enourmous lightning. After hitting the horizon it spread all over it looking like a web of lightning. That was one cool dream

----------


## Alski

Hahah, I guess I have  had a lucid dream before! I started shooting fire out of my hands, and I had it just about perfected, when I woke up, tried it in real life, and then I was sad that I couldnt do it anymore.

----------


## ShadowmanX

> ...I was sad that I couldnt do it anymore.




Burning down the house ^^

----------


## Corpse

AHAHAHAHA oh gosh, sorry but I really enjoyed reading that. Anyways, the way things work is apparently using your voice to control dreams. For example, you know how in anime people usually say the name of their attack before or during they are actually doing it? Well try that next time.

----------


## JohnnyCab

> you know how in anime people usually say the name of their attack before or during they are actually doing it? Well try that next time.



You know what I think that's the ticket, for starters at least, and I don't know why I didn't try it sooner. :bravo: It's probably easier than just creating the blasts by sheer force of will alone.  Combine it with the declaration of yourself dreaming beforehand for best results.

I had a false awakening non lucid dream a month or two back.  I was just messing around in my room, and I thrust my hand out, while snapping my fist closed and popping my thumb down on top of it as I reached the end of the thrust, while simultaneously shouting "HAYABUSA!".  I was amazed to find out this created a little puff of fire to jet out from my fist.  Then I did something different with my hand and it produced mini meteors.  I was having a lot of fun doing this, and accidentally caught my bookcase on fire and had to slap & blow it out after one.  During another one the inside of my wrist started to glow orange, like it was on fire!  I just focused my mind on ice and coldness on it and it returned to normal.  And yes, of course I also tried it once I woke up.  >_>

As a matter of fact, 2 of my last 3 lucids involved me failing energy blasts and subsequently getting pwned and waking up.  First time I was hanging out of an airplane and a gigantic spider on the ground transformed into a bear.  The bear started leaping out of the grass up towards me, swinging its claws and biting at me.  I figured *hah I'll just pwn it with some fireballs*.  I thrust my hand out, palm opened towards the bear...  nothing.  I tried two more times... nothing.  Then I said alright it's a dream I'll just jump down and KO the bear with my fists.  So I jumped down, the bear and I charged towards eachother, I hauled back to punch it in the face, but the bear clobbered me with its huge paw in my face.  I felt myself rolling and tumbling before finally opening my eyes in bed.

The second I was being chased by a gigantic mummy type creature through the woods.  I went lucid, turned around, put my hands together back to my side, charging up a blast(or so I thought).  I thrust my hands forward, and nothing came out.  I think I got to try it one more time to no avail before the mummy ran me over ending the dream.

----------


## Reppingtgod

It was fairly simple to do just took being lucid, and a lot of concentration to accomplish

----------


## Lang

Yes, it is as long with many, many things that you can do in a lucid but, this is a very old thread. I don't think the OP member is active anymore either. I would love to talk to you about all the cool things you can do in a lucid but, I think there is a topic for that somewhere? 
-If it is older than a year and nobody posts in it in a while, then it is safe to say that you are welcome to make a new one.

----------

